# 1940’s Schwinn Phantom Streamliner 22” Mens bicycle



## ohmybike (Nov 25, 2019)

1940’s Schwinn Phantom Streamliner 22” Mens bicycle
					

Very nice old antique bicycle, the wheels hold air - Needs restoration. But overall still in very good condition. I put air in the tires and oil the chain and she rides around like new. Very...



					chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## John G04 (Nov 25, 2019)

@Junkman Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2019)

Waiting on response from seller ...


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 25, 2019)

Total Scumbag seller.
Had a deal last night agreed on the price...bike was on ebay... he cancelled the listing.
I sent the money to a friend in Chicago and seller agreed to meet up with him
today ...it was a DONE DEAL.

Seller texts today that he sold the bike to someone else.

A deal is a deal.  But I guess not to scumbags.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Total Scumbag seller.
> Had a deal last night agreed on the price...bike was on ebay... he cancelled the listing.
> I sent the money to a friend in Chicago and seller agreed to meet up with him
> today ...it was a DONE DEAL.
> ...



Maybe thought you were other Bob.....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2019)

No he said it was sold after waiting for a response for around 2 hours


----------



## unregistered (Nov 25, 2019)

How much was it originally listed for?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2019)

I was told 750


----------



## phantom (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry deal collapsed on you... I do have a question. What on this bike is 22" ?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Maybe thought you were other Bob.....





ha nope!  ...there was no confusion... I make an offer through ebay.  The dude asked if I could pick it up...I made a call
to a Chicago friend..told him yes.  He said perfect, ended the auction, even spoke on the phone and the next day
he called my pick up guy and said he sold the bike, texted me the same info.  Was on ebay 299.99 opening bid
with no bids.  A deal is a deal when someone gives you their word. Unless their word is _____!


----------



## phantom (Nov 26, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> ha nope!  ...there was no confusion... I make an offer through ebay.  The dude asked if I could pick it up...I made a call
> to a Chicago friend..told him yes.  He said perfect, ended the auction, even spoke on the phone and the next day
> he called my pick up guy and said he sold the bike, texted me the same info.  Was on ebay 299.99 opening bid
> with no bids.  A deal is a deal when someone gives you their word. Unless their word is _____!



Sorry deal collapsed on you... I do have a question. What on this bike is 22" ?


----------

